# Wavelab Audio Export



## Studiofritz (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mich neu angemeldet und möchte erst mal ein dickes Lob auf dieses Forum aussprechen!

Zu meinem Problem:
Arbeite erst seit kurzem mit *Wavelab 4*, weiß wie man Audio CDs erstellt, brennt etc. Ich weiß jedoch nicht wie ich eine wave-datei, die von mir bearbeitet wurde auch so abspeichern kann, dass alle Effekte und Einstellungen mit abgespeichert sind!

Unter Datei gibt es die Optionen _Speichern, Speichern unter, Alles Speichern_ und _Speichern Spezial_, wobei _Speichern_ und _Alles Speichern_ nicht anwählbar ist.

Bevor ich die wav-files auf eine CD brenne muss ich sie doch bearbeiten und abspeichern.

Ich hoffe irgendjemand kann mir da weiterhelfen.

MfG
Studiofritz


----------



## bokay (24. Juni 2007)

Du musst den "render" button drücken.


----------



## Studiofritz (24. Juni 2007)

Das nenn' ich eine kurze und vor allem präzise Antwort  , danke!

Bedeutet wohl, dass das _file_ berechnet wird und ich es dann mit den Effekten abspeichern kann.

Jetzt hab ich schon wieder ein neues Problem: eben wollte ich im Wavelab eine CD brennen, hab alles soweit eingestellt und geh über zu Brennvorgang, da zeit er mir kein Gerät (Brenner) an 

Wat'nu schon wieder los? Muss ich jetzt einen Treiber installieren oder im BIOS irgendwas verändern?

MfG
Studiofritz


----------



## Studiofritz (24. Juni 2007)

Das mit dem Brenner hat sich erledigt ... hab mir eine Update bei Steinberg runtergeladen.

@bokay
Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe! 

MfG
Studiofritz


----------

